# Banging head from sitting position! :(



## bababel

Hi everyone!

Yesterday DS (now 7 months old) was sitting on the floor playing when all of a sudden he lost his balance and fell backwards and hit his head on the floor. It's a tile floor with a carpet on top. He cried for a couple of seconds and then was perfectly fine.

I know I'm being paranoid, but he can't hurt his head badly from falling backwards at that height, could he? He's been acting like himself and it was almost 24 hours ago. I just can't seem to shake the image of it from my head...and the clunking sound his head made when it hit the ground either. :cry:


----------



## NellyLou

I am sure he is fine. It is not far to fall, and babies do this all the time. If you can't feel a bump or anything and he is being himself, I wouldn't worry. If you are worried though, definitely call a doctor.


----------



## bananaz

I would keep an eye on him for any weird symptoms, but chances are he's totally fine. If babies got seriously injured by falling from sitting then I doubt many people would survive to adulthood! ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Im sure your LO is fine, this happens to lots of babies as they're learning to sit up by themselves. You probably would have notices by now if there was anything wrong of if your LO was not himself or seemed ill in some way. But if you are concerned then take him to the doctor, but I'm sure he's fine :) xx


----------



## seoj

At my LO's last doctors appt- I asked the same question. It's not silly- we are parents, so of course we worry (too much sometimes- hehe). Before the appt (like days before)- my friend 2yr old picked my LO up- when I left the room for 2 mins and my friend didn't catch it till it was too late and she dropped her! My LO got really upset and cried for several minutes- I'm sure it was scary as well as painful... but tbh, she bonks her head a lot! Sometimes just sitting there she'll lose her concentration and grab her feet and back she goes- other times she'll be pushing her toy along and get distracted and face plant... there is only so much we can do to protect them, but LO's are very risilient... and per her doc, she would have to hit her head really hard to even cause any amount of damage. If it was super high up etc... just check for a bump, a bump is actually good with a big head bang, as it means the blood is pushing out (not in). Long as they stay concious and act fine otherwise- they are good. BUT- as the mom, you always need to trust your own insticts. Sounds like LO is just fine though. :hugs:

Unfortunately- it won't be the last time this happens. LO had done this right in front of me standing right there- I just didn't catch her before she hit. But they are little and short- so the distance isn't much. It's mostly scary and a bit painful- but they are good. My bestie daughter literall started climbing out of her crib and landing hard... and she was always OK. She's a pretty tough kid though- never even cried! My LO would be screaming! LOL


----------



## Wishing_well

My LO has been sitting up since 4 months and has fallen over about 6 times. Shes fine.

She even fell off the sofa and scared the crap out of me! But again, she was fine.


----------



## leahsbabybump

i dont have enough fingers and toes to count the knocks mine have had dnt worry hun you would have known by now if something was wrong


----------



## Saphira

That's happened to my daughter at least a few times. :( A couple days ago she pulled one of her toy boxes down while trying to stand with its support and it crashed on top of her. :( Luckily it's not so big or heavy. It's bound to happen when they're just getting the hang of sitting and trying to stand. If it were so terrible so many babies wouldn't make it. I'm sure he'll be just fine but I do understand how worrisome it can be. :flower:


----------



## beth_terri

Aww hes probably fine. Just keep an eye out for a change in him xx


----------



## lozza1uk

Mine has banged his head on the floor several times sometimes with a real thud! It doesn't seem to bother him though, he just grins and gets up again! The only time he cries is if he falls into something harder like the door frame. He's just so quick I can't catch him every time. He's got better though but sometimes gets cocky standing holding the sofa and tries to turn round then falls from standing! Nightmare.


----------



## babyjan

His fine :]
My LO is constantly falling backwards and forwards it's part of their childhood, try not to worry too much 

I know easier said then done :flow:


----------



## bababel

Thank you everyone! I know I'm being paranoid. It's definitely bound to happen while he's still learning to sit properly. It happened again this morning, only this time he fell sideways and landed on his chin. He made a stinky face and then went about his business. He's such a tough little guy.

I agree that if it were to do any real harm, most babies wouldn't live to be adults! I can't imagine how many times I toppled over and hit my head as a baby. I am still clumsy! lol!


----------



## Casey3

I've lost track of how many times LO has fallen and bonked his head.. Since he's been standing and trying to walk its at least a daily occurance! :dohh: I'm sure your LO will be fine, its the first of many bumps and bonks :hugs:


----------



## BabyOlivia

I know this post is from a few years ago, but I have a 6 month old daughter who has just fallen back from a sitting position, she cried straight away and was laughing a few minutes later and back to normal I just can't help but worry about my little princess. She seems perfectly fine though I think it has effected me more than her! :) I think they are a lot tougher than we think they are.


----------

